# واخير كود تشغيل سبلت نوع فيستل



## اوسكار العراق (10 يونيو 2009)

الى جميع الاخوة الاعزاءاليكم كود تشغيل سبلت نوع فيستل
عندتكون لمبات الاشارة الاربعة في حالة الوميض اي تنطفي وتشتغل وعدم تحكم الريموت بالجهاز
يعني هنا يحتاج الجهاز الىكود تشغيل
اولا .نقوم باخراج بطارية واحدة من الريمونت 
ثانيا.الضغط على علامة الزاد والناقص معا بصورة مستمرة وادخل البطارية التي اخرجتها
تم ترفع اصابعك من هذه العلامات
ثالثا.ستجد على شاشة الريمونت ستة اصفار كل صفرين على مربع واحدتدخل الكود الاول المتكون من ستة ارقام طبعا يكون دخول الارقام من فوق اولا ثم الاسفل ثم الاسفل يمينا
رابعا.وعند اكتمال هذه الخطوات بعد ادخال الكود توجه الريمونت الى الجهاز وتضغط على كبسة التشغيل هنا يكون قد ادخلنا الكود الاول
خامسا.تستخرج البطارية مرة اخرى وتعمل نفس الطريقة المذكورة اعلاهعلى الكود الثاني وانشاء الله سيعمل السبلت مرة اخرى






(cod1 (0b 56 17 



(cod2 (12 03 40



ملاحظة....يتم تغير الارقام في الريمونت عن طريق كبسات الريمونت وطريقة سهلة وتستطيع التعرف عن كيفية عملها



واي استفسار عن اي عطل داخل كارت السبلت انشاء الله سوف اجيب عليه


----------



## bobstream (10 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## احمد الحوت (12 يونيو 2009)

*الى الاخ اوسكار*



اوسكار العراق قال:


> الى جميع الاخوة الاعزاءاليكم كود تشغيل سبلت نوع فيستل
> عندتكون لمبات الاشارة الاربعة في حالة الوميض اي تنطفي وتشتغل وعدم تحكم الريموت بالجهاز
> يعني هنا يحتاج الجهاز الىكود تشغيل
> اولا .نقوم باخراج بطارية واحدة من الريمونت
> ...


الف شكر صديقي......................


----------



## احمد الحوت (12 يونيو 2009)

*الى الاخ اوسكار*



اوسكار العراق قال:


> الى جميع الاخوة الاعزاءاليكم كود تشغيل سبلت نوع فيستل
> عندتكون لمبات الاشارة الاربعة في حالة الوميض اي تنطفي وتشتغل وعدم تحكم الريموت بالجهاز
> يعني هنا يحتاج الجهاز الىكود تشغيل
> اولا .نقوم باخراج بطارية واحدة من الريمونت
> ...


 الف شكر صديقي...............


----------



## pshu_kawa (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*pshu_kawa*

شكرا جزيلا اخ اوسكار
الكود الثانى لسبليت سامسونج كورى


----------



## ابوخالد* سورية (18 يونيو 2010)

الله بجاه حبيبي محمد يعطيك العاافة يا رب يا اخوي اوسكار انت والله عراسي من فوق انت واهلك وعيلتك كلا تفضل لعندي عا سورية اللاذقية زيارة امانة


----------



## كاسبر العراق (16 أغسطس 2010)

*كود التشغيل*

مرحبا استاذ م.محمد عبد الفتاح هذا الكود جربتو على السامسونك صار بس على الفيستل ما صار ما السبب ارجو الرد الله يجازك كل خير مشكور


----------



## كاسبر العراق (16 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## كاسبر العراق (17 أغسطس 2010)

يا اخوان ارجوكم انا في ورطة كارت فيستل كان يعمل عندما ادخلت عليه الكود اضائت اللمبات الاربعة تنطفئ وتشتغل وعندما اعدت الكود مرة ثانية لم يعمل بقي معطل ماذا افعل ارجوكم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ismaeilkli (17 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/document/YuHjo5Fo/KUMAND1_1_.html اخي الكريم هذا ربط اكواد مكيف vestel ومني اطيب التحية والتوفيق ملاحظة الغة التركية اذا كان لديك مشكلة في الترجمه اعلمني على بريدي في الوقع لديالحل لكل مشكل vestel


----------



## كاسبر العراق (19 أغسطس 2010)

ما اعرف كيف اشكرك اخي العزيز يا ismaeilkli الله يعطيك الف عافية اتمنى ان نبقى على تواصل مشكور


----------



## fuadmidya (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (9 يناير 2011)

مشكورين على الكودات 
شئ مفيد حقا
بورك في الجميع


----------



## eng_majed2007 (25 يونيو 2011)

*اليكم كود تشغيل مكيف سبلت نوع فيستل وحسب الاحجام وكما موضح بالجدول ادناه حيث يرمز لحرف (**k** ) لبيان حجم الجهاز ** BTU* 
*تستخدم هذا الكودات في حالة فقدان برمجة الكارد حيث يلاحظ اشتغال وانطفاء لمبات الاشارة الاربعة..اي لمبة الاشتغال والفان والتايمر والتربو وهذا يدل ان كود التشغيل قد فقد وبالتالي بحاجة الى اعادة ادخال الكود** .كذلك تستخدم في حالة تحويل الجهاز الى حالة التشغيل الالي اي ان الجهاز يشتغل بمجرد وصول الكهرباء بعبارة اخراة لا يحتاج الى كبسة زر **ON ** في الريموت .*
*ولإدخال الكود نتبع ما يلي:*
*اولا .نقوم بإخراج بطارية واحدة من الريمونت *
*ثانيا. الضغط على علامة الزاد والناقص **c+ ,c-** معا بصورة مستمرة وادخل البطارية التي قمنا اخرجتها*
*تم ترفع اصابعك من هذه العلامات*
*ثالثا. ستجد على شاشة الريمونت مكونة ستة حقول وفي كل حقل صفرين الكود الاول المتكون من ستة ارقام طبعا يكون دخول الارقام من فوق اولا ثم الاسفل ثم الاسفل يمينا*
*على سبيل المثال لا دخال الكود*
*(**cod1 (0b 56 17*
*(**cod2 (12 03 40*
*نبدأ بالكود الاول من اليسار اي **0b* 
*الصفر يدخل عن طريق زر **mode** وهذا الزر يستخدم للانتقال بين الكود الاول والثاني*
*حرف **b** يدخل عن طريق الزر **c+*
*رقم 5 يدخل عن طريق زر **c- *
*رقم 6 يدخل عن طريق زر المروحة*
*رقم 1 يدخل عن طريق زر** on timer *
*الرقم 7 يدخل عن طريق الزر **off time*
*وهكذا بالنسبة للكود الثاني وبنفس الازرار*

*رابعا. وعند اكتمال هذه الخطوات بعد ادخال الكود الاول نضغط على **mode** لا دخال الكود الثاني وبنفس الازرار بعد اكمال ادخال الكود الثاني ويمكن التأكد من الكودين معا عن طريق الانتقال من الكود الاول الى الثاني وبالعكس.*
* واخيرا توجه الريمونت الى الجهاز وتضغط على كبسة التشغيل هنا يكون قد ادخلنا الكودين معا*
*اكواد التشغيل الالي (اي امكانية اشتغال السبلت اليا وبدون ريمونت )*
*9K: 045405-1A00EA*
*•12K: 045405-1A00Fb*
*•15K: 0A5457 – 12024E*
*•18K: 0A5417-12024E*
*•24K: 0A5617-120340*
*•18K: 0A5417-12b24E (LVP/HVP)*
*•24K: 0A5617-12b340 (LVP/HVP*
*اكواد التشغيل الغير التلقائي ( اي ان الجهاز يحتاج كبسة زر **ON** من الريمونت)*
*• 9K : 055405-1A00EA*
*•12K: 055405-1A00Fb*
*•15K: 0B5457 – 12024E*
*•18K: 0b5417-12024E*
*•24K: 0b5617-120340*
*•18K: 0b5417-12b24E (LVP/HVP)*
*•24K: 0b5617-12b340 (LVP/HVP)*
*ملاحظة :قد تكون طريقة ادخال الاكواد بأزرار مختلفة حسب الموديل ونوع الريمونت لذا يجب معرفة الأزرار قبل ادخال الكودات وذلك عن طريق التجربة*


----------



## ابوخالد* سورية (7 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fuadmidya (19 يوليو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## العراق الى الابد (21 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اذا امكن اريد الحصول على كودات الاخطاء الخاصة بأجهزة كارير وخاصة السبلت الدولابي 4 طن ثري فيز, حيث يقوم بعرض علامة e14 في اغلب الاحيان, لم اجد في الكتلوكات كافة الاكواد بل فقط جزء منها
ارجو ممن لديه الاكواد ارفقاها وجزاكم الله كل خير 
رمضان كريم


----------



## steve jamma (8 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم جهاز من نوع فيستل عند التشغيل يظهر على الشاشة رمز fl ما هو السبب مع الشكر


----------



## عباقرة التكييف (20 يوليو 2016)

مشكورر


----------

